# Quiz-Wiz



## Frequency

Q.1

*Purely hypothetical question. Suppose a person sees blue as green and green as blue, from his/her very birth; will that anomaly recognized by the person, or society at any incidence? Regards *


----------



## Frequency

No thoughts??? 



Regards


----------



## Frequency

I am frustrated.....  layball::gah::hail::blushing: :greendev::banghead:


----------



## rabman

If a bear falls in the woods, did the chicken or the egg hear the tree?


----------



## Bend The Light

Actually, I know what you mean. I asked my 5 year-old the same question about an orange she had. I said "What colour is that orange?". She said "orange" (obviously!).
I said, "Well, I thnk it's orange, too, but what if we are actually seeing different colours, but whatever colour we see, we just call it "Orange"?"

She wasn't sure...

Anyway...I "think" the answer is that we wouldn't see colours as different. Colours are frequencies of light reflected of surfaces. The frequency is the same for that colour for all people (as long as they stand at the same spot as each other to look). What CAN change is our eye's ability to see THAT wavelength. But we wouldn't see it as a different colour entirely if it was a "pure" colour. If it's a mixture of colours, we might see one of those wavlength less effectively, which is essentially colour-blindness.
So, we are seeing an ABSENCE of a particular frequency, rather than seeing a frequency entirely differently.

My thoughts, anyway.


----------



## Bend The Light

My the way...on a philosphical note:

"If a man is stood alone in a wood, with no woman to hear him, and says something, is he still wrong?"


----------



## Frequency

I really enjoyed the discussion above; thanks to all individually

Let me conclude: I started the question by putting that it is "Purely Hypothetical" because it is scientifically improbable to happen that way

Now the Answer: The anomaly-if one can call it that way-  will never be revealed

Explanation: Suppose i have this problem. So i see sky as green and most of the leaves as blue. Also suppose i love the blue i see, which is your green. But the names?  Name is given to me by the society. So i will say "What a wonderful *blue* sky!!!" or "what a *green* leaf"like any one else and enjoy it as _*green*_ and _*blue*_ respectively. . Nobody realize that including myself. 

Now suppose i want my beloved blue coloured shirt; i will go to shop and ask for a "green" shirt; he brings green of yours-i see it as blue; so i am satisfied because i got what i desired; he is also happy because he satisfied his customer

Regards


----------



## Bend The Light

Frequency said:


> Let me conclude: I started the question by putting that it is "Purely Hypothetical"



Yeah, I saw that, then thought..."What the heck, I'm gonna write it anyway". 

This is the sort of thread I enjoy.


----------



## Frequency

*Q.2: Suppose we are attending a small gathering; suppose the person give a talk there is looking at you/another person, we recognize that the person is looking at you/the other person. But imagine the life size cut off of the person is placed there(the photo must be taken with the person looking into the lens, at the time of click). Then every body sitting there would feel that the image is looking at him/her. What could be its scientific explanation?*


----------



## Frequency

*When we look a person in reality who is not so distant we can recognize his vision axis which emerges from within his eyes and not from the periphery of the eyes. A straight line can have only one direction and fall on only one person. So we recognize it. But if the person is very distant we may not be able to do this, but we can recognize the approximate direction. 

Now coming to an image which is a compressed reality, a conversion from 3D to 2D, the periphery of eye, which is also the plane of the paper of image which is the apparent starting point. Any number of straight lines can be visualized from this point. So each person feels that the image's vision axis is towards himself and so he feels that the image is looking at him/her*


----------



## Bend The Light

Frequency said:


> *When we look a person in reality who is not so distant we can recognize his vision axis which emerges from within his eyes and not from the periphery of the eyes. A straight line can have only one direction and fall on only one person. So we recognize it. But if the person is very distant we may not be able to do this, but we can recognize the approximate direction.
> 
> Now coming to an image which is a compressed reality, a conversion from 3D to 2D, the periphery of eye, which is also the plane of the paper of image which is the apparent starting point. Any number of straight lines can be visualized from this point. So each person feels that the image's vision axis is towards himself and so he feels that the image is looking at him/her*



Sounds feasable. I didn't attempt to answer this...thought it was another hypothetical one.


----------



## Frequency

*Q.3: We have symbols from zero (0) to nine (9) and there after we use combinations of symbols for higher numbers? Why it is so? why we did not start writing it for 9 or for 11?*


----------



## Bend The Light

The decimal system, basically...

The decimal system has each digit in a number as 10x more than the one immediately to it's right. So in a number like 11, the first digit 1 is 10x the second. We have 10x1 and 1x1 together meaning 11.

It is the choosing of the decimal system that is to blame. If we chose a system based on 8, for example, we would start to combine numbers after 7...

decimal :  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8    9   10  11  12  13  14  15  16  ...
octinary:  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  10  11  12  13  14  15  16  17  20  ...
nonary  :  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8    10  11  12  13  14  15  16 17  ...

So, in octinary, the number 12 can be counted on 2 hands! (1x8 + 2x1 = 10 (dec))
In nonary, we have 11 fingers! (1x9 + 1x1 = 10 (dec))

That what you mean?


----------



## Frequency

Exactly!!! To put things in the simplest terms, it is just because our palms have ten fingers all together. If we were to have only 4+4=8 fingers, then mathematicians would have thought in a similar but parallel track, where they would have used two digits for the nine'th value. Your octimal/nonimal explanations are very thoughtful

Regards


----------



## Bend The Light

Frequency said:


> Exactly!!! To put things in the simplest terms, it is just because our palms have ten fingers all together. If we were to have only 4+4=8 fingers, then mathematicians would have thought in a similar but parallel track, where they would have used two digits for the nine'th value. Your octimal/nonimal explanations are very thoughtful
> 
> Regards



To some extent this is true, although early counting systems were often based on other numbers, most notably, 60. And people used parts of their bodies to count to 60. 

60 is useful as a base for a number system as it can be split in so many ways (has many factors), namely 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 10, 12, 15,20, 30, 60. This is why we use it for time...

But sexagesimal was written differently to our decimal sytem.


----------



## Frequency

*Q.4: In a railway station, at an instance all ladies looked at their wrist watches,  but not a single gent did so ...why ?  *


----------



## Bend The Light

Frequency said:


> *Q.4: In a railway station, at an instance all ladies looked at their wrist watches,  but not a single gent did so ...why ?  *



Were there any gents present at the railway station at all?


----------



## MLeeK

You would never know. The person is taught from birth what the NAME of the color is that he sees. He has no idea that we all see the color differently and it's actually a different color. If he saw what we see as blue (which is supposedly green to the rest of seeing correctly) and has been trained to call it green all his life, it's still green to him and he'd refer to it as such, therefore we'd never know that he's seeing it as we see the color blue.


----------



## Frequency

Exactly so MLeek; thank you very much for your thought indeed


----------



## Frequency

*Q.5: What is the difference between God and Dog?(believers don't frown; my answer will be soothing)*&#8203;


----------



## aliyawar

Frequency said:


> *Q.5: What is the difference between God and Dog?(believers don't frown; my answer will be soothing)*&#8203;



Dogs exist...god doesn't...


----------



## Bend The Light

I dunno, but I am actually an agnostic dyslexic insomniac....I often lie awake at night wondering if there's a Dog!


----------



## Frequency

Just forgive me atheists...
What man follows is God; what follows man is dog


----------



## snowbear

Late to the party, as usual, but here's a thought or two:



Frequency said:


> Q.1
> *Purely hypothetical question. Suppose a person sees blue as green and green as blue, from his/her very birth; will that anomaly recognized by the person, or society at any incidence? Regards *


Color blindness will mean you probably won't be an aircraft pilot.  My father was color blind and was disqualified for flight crew when he was in the Navy.



Frequency said:


> *Q.3: We have symbols from zero (0) to nine (9) and there after we use combinations of symbols for higher numbers? Why it is so? why we did not start writing it for 9 or for 11?*



To expand on the decimal systems (base) - a common one in the computer field is hexadecimal, or base 16.  You use 0-9, then a,b,c,d,e,and f.


----------



## Frequency

Bend The Light said:


> Frequency said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Q.4: In a railway station, at an instance all ladies looked at their wrist watches,  but not a single gent did so ...why ?  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were there any gents present at the railway station at all?
Click to expand...

Not exactly; but very near


----------



## Frequency

Q.4: 
Answer: The announcement was: A* lost ladies watch is found and had from the office, if genuinely claimed*


----------

